# Have you stopped caring about your rating?



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

When I first started I wanted all 5 stars,. Now that people have come in my car and trashed it and been rude I can care less about my ratings. I feel I want them to pay me and get out of the car. I lost respect for many of these riders. Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't care much about ratings, because ratings: 
-are not an acceptable form of currency when I go shopping 
-doesn't put food on the table
-doesn't pay the bills
-add to savings

I get very few d-bag pax from time to time, but I just learn to be stoic towards their intolerable behavior, defuse the fire/negotiate, or straight up tell them that they should leave because their attitude would be a hazard to my driving.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Initial D said:


> I don't care much about ratings, because ratings:
> -are not an acceptable form of currency when I go shopping
> -doesn't put food on the table
> -doesn't pay the bills
> ...


 exactly but in miami i get at least one bad rider **** a day. i hate this place.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

My riders are mostly awesome :smiles:
I'm oblivious to those who aren't. For example, two weeks ago I got a ONE star! And I have no clue why. ?
Who would ever one star me? It must have been a typo  
Oh, yeah I've stopped caring about my rating.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Most drivers who make it over a year totally stop caring about their ratings once they hit 500 rides. (If not sooner)


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> My riders are mostly awesome :smiles:
> I'm oblivious to those who aren't. For example, two weeks ago I got a ONE star! And I have no clue why. ?
> Who would ever one star me? It must have been a typo
> Oh, yeah I've stopped caring about my rating.


 And who are you? lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> When I first started I wanted all 5 stars,. Now that people have come in my car and trashed it and been rude I can care less about my ratings. I feel I want them to pay me and get out of the car. I lost respect for many of these riders. Does anyone else feel the same?


Ratings Deserve Contempt just as UNJUST LAWS.

DO NOT BE MANIPULATED BY A TOOL.

AMERICA WAS FOUNDED BY " REVOLUTIONARIES" !

NEVER FORGET .


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> My riders are mostly awesome :smiles:
> I'm oblivious to those who aren't. For example, two weeks ago I got a ONE star! And I have no clue why. ?
> Who would ever one star me? It must have been a typo
> Oh, yeah I've stopped caring about my rating.


Me too a long time ago. But when Uber started removing funds for rides they refunded, hard no for me!


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> My riders are mostly awesome :smiles:
> I'm oblivious to those who aren't. For example, two weeks ago I got a ONE star! And I have no clue why. ?
> Who would ever one star me? It must have been a typo
> Oh, yeah I've stopped caring about my rating.


One star ratings usually mean a pax wants a credit and is lying about you. It happens once in a while.


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

I do care about my ratings to a certain extent but I’m not gonna sweat it. I’ll always continue to provide good customer service to my passengers and I enjoy interacting with them most of time. The majority of them are pretty cool. I give respect and I get respect in return. It isn’t really that hard. Yeah, I do get a ******** once in a while. Just gotta deal with it.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

When I was doing Uber Eats, I noticed driver cannot see the restaurant rating nor see the customer rating but I as a driver can rate both.

So, what's the point of the rating system? I'll tell you what it is, it's a mind game.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The only rating I care about is the pax rating.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I stop caring about my rating after 3 months of doing this. I drive only drunk shift on the weekends, so you are not dealing with people with a full functioning state of mind, yet have a 4.94 and 4.99 ratings


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> When I first started I wanted all 5 stars,. Now that people have come in my car and trashed it and been rude I can care less about my ratings. I feel I want them to pay me and get out of the car. I lost respect for many of these riders. Does anyone else feel the same?


I stopped caring once I saw ratings were a mindless, faceless, useless feedback system. Get 1 starred, can never find out why. As long as I stay above 4.6 I'm good


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I stopped caring once I saw ratings were a mindless, faceless, useless feedback system. Get 1 starred, can never find out why. As long as I stay above 4.6 I'm good


Yup, ratings mean nothing. Gaurantee they will be gone soon, they are becoming a liability for Uber, actually on both sides. Drivers rate pax's as consistently as pax's rate drivers.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've said it many times over and will say it once again: the rating system is completely arbitrary both ways, so it doesn't really matter a whole lot to me.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Considering your last 500 ratings, as Uber does, if 9 out of 10 riders thought of you as a 5 star driver and 1 out of 10 thought of you as a 1 star driver, then that would give you a 4.6 rating and on the brink of deactivation by Uber's standards.

Think about that for a moment... 90% of your riders who rate think that you are fantastic and Uber thinks you may merit deactivation. Uber very clearly wants drivers to worry and care about ratings, and that's the very reason why they exist and why I couldn't care less about them. It's Uber tyranny at it's best!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ratings can simply be what your market is. 

Drive daytime in smallish midwestern communities, your going to be far better rated than if you work bar closings on the coasts. 

They actually mean almost nothing. 

A 5 working days and a 4.7 working bar rush are likely the same thing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Most drivers who make it over a year totally stop caring about their ratings once they hit 500 rides. (If not sooner)


So very true. Less you care, better off you are. And with less risk.

I give great service on one hand. On the other, do not worry about ratings, won't put up with abuse and screen like crazy.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Considering your last 500 ratings, as Uber does, if 9 out of 10 riders thought of you as a 5 star driver and 1 out of 10 thought of you as a 1 star driver, then that would give you a 4.6 rating and on the brink of deactivation by Uber's standards.
> 
> Think about that for a moment... 90% of your riders who rate think that you are fantastic and Uber thinks you may merit deactivation. Uber very clearly wants drivers to worry and care about ratings, and that's the very reason why they exist and why I couldn't care less about them. It's Uber tyranny at it's best!


Drivers used to care, now I'm not seeing that. The few trips I do each month, no longer even check my ratings. A pax asked me about them, told her honestly they no longer matter.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I stopped caring about ratings after my first week of driving, without explaining why someone gave a poor rating it is an exercise in futility. Uber uses the rating system to screw with drivers and passengers.
Uber and lyft have gone through so many drivers that they now are hiring non speaking drivers which are PO passengers.
The only reason Uber and lyft came into existence was to scam the stock market, in 2 years both companies will be seeking bankruptcy protection, and facing Federal and State investigations for fraud


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What are ratings?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm a 5 star driver and proud of it. Our job is to safely transport our passengers to their destination and do it with a smile.

That's been my motto since the day I joined the Uber team. In my opinion it's what makes us Uber drivers better than the competition. ( Lyft)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> I'm a 5 star driver and proud of it. Our job is to safely transport our passengers to their destination and do it with a smile.
> 
> That's been my motto since the day I joined the Uber team. In my opinion it's what makes us Uber drivers better than the competition. ( Lyft)


You're joking right? You are part of the "Uber team". That's funny. I used to be a partner with Uber till they started raping me. Also, you may not be aware of this but 70% of the drivers drive for both so there's little difference between the companies.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You're joking right? You are part of the "Uber team". That's funny. I used to be a partner with Uber till they started raping me.


Not at all. I take great pride in being a member of the Uber driving team. And I'm honored that I was selected to be a driver.

Uber doesn't accept just anyone to drive for them like Lyft does. That's why we'll always be number one.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Not at all. I take great pride in being a member of the Uber driving team. And I'm honored that I was selected to be a driver.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept just anyone to drive for them like Lyft does. That's why we'll always be number one.


How were you selected? A friend referred you? Uber and Lyft are always looking for drivers until very recently. So, tell us all how you were selected to beat the crap out of your vehicle, watch your earning go down, never up, and have total strangers defame you for a free ride?

Sorry, calling BS on you.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> How were you selected? A friend referred you? Uber and Lyft are always looking for drivers until very recently.


It's true. Uber is always looking for top notch drivers. But they don't accept everyone. I went to an Uber job interview in Secaucus. I brought my driving abstract and proof of my New Jersey safe driving course completion.

I dressed up for the interview. And was hired on the spot. No waiting.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> It's true. Uber is always looking for top notch drivers. But they don't accept everyone. I went to an Uber job interview in Secaucus. I brought my driving abstract and proof of my New Jersey safe driving course completion.
> 
> I dressed up for the interview. And was hired on the spot. No waiting.


This has got to be a joke.......

Or simply naive


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> My riders are mostly awesome :smiles:
> I'm oblivious to those who aren't. For example, two weeks ago I got a ONE star! And I have no clue why. ?
> Who would ever one star me? It must have been a typo
> Oh, yeah I've stopped caring about my rating.


Just reading this has earned you a 1* from me!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Ratings really don’t matter. False accusations on the other hand ... those I dread


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just reading this has earned you a 1* from me!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


>


? From Ben.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> It's true. Uber is always looking for top notch drivers. But they don't accept everyone. I went to an Uber job interview in Secaucus. I brought my driving abstract and proof of my New Jersey safe driving course completion.
> 
> I dressed up for the interview. And was hired on the spot. No waiting.


Me too, except I did none of that. I applied online and started driving the next day. At 59, I have a clean record, no accidents, or moving violations since my 20's. Not positive what your point is.

When I drive, it's always after work and I am dressed nicely. My main job is professional


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> I'm a 5 star driver and proud of it. Our job is to safely transport our passengers to their destination and do it with a smile.
> 
> That's been my motto since the day I joined the Uber team. In my opinion it's what makes us Uber drivers better than the competition. ( Lyft)


I can't breathe ?????



Stephen Uno said:


> And who are you? lol


I know who I am but who are you? :smiles:


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

TomH said:


> One star ratings usually mean a pax wants a credit and is lying about you. It happens once in a while.


 a scam!!!! cheak ****s



peteyvavs said:


> I stopped caring about ratings after my first week of driving, without explaining why someone gave a poor rating it is an exercise in futility. Uber uses the rating system to screw with drivers and passengers.
> Uber and lyft have gone through so many drivers that they now are hiring non speaking drivers which are PO passengers.
> The only reason Uber and lyft came into existence was to scam the stock market, in 2 years both companies will be seeking bankruptcy protection, and facing Federal and State investigations for fraud


 i pay over 1000 dollars for my rental car plus gas another 200 and made about another 1000 in profit so after expenses that is about 800 per month or less so about 200 dollars per week which is about making 2 dollars per hour? yes it is a scam.


----------



## cesarin (Apr 26, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> When I first started I wanted all 5 stars,. Now that people have come in my car and trashed it and been rude I can care less about my ratings. I feel I want them to pay me and get out of the car. I lost respect for many of these riders. Does anyone else feel the same?


Yes I have noticed that I easily can get my ratings down, because ONE rider can easily crash it with a one star for whatever reason the see



Friendly Jack said:


> Considering your last 500 ratings, as Uber does, if 9 out of 10 riders thought of you as a 5 star driver and 1 out of 10 thought of you as a 1 star driver, then that would give you a 4.6 rating and on the brink of deactivation by Uber's standards.
> 
> Think about that for a moment... 90% of your riders who rate think that you are fantastic and Uber thinks you may merit deactivation. Uber very clearly wants drivers to worry and care about ratings, and that's the very reason why they exist and why I couldn't care less about them. It's Uber tyranny at it's best!


I agree that's what I am facing now, yesterday a passenger told me he did't like like the radio station I apologize and change it he gave a one star. He was intoxicated after I drop him I called UBER and explained but I still got one star rating.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't even look at it anymore. Demoralizing with the low rates these days.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> a scam!!!! cheak @@@@s
> 
> 
> i pay over 1000 dollars for my rental car plus gas another 200 and made about another 1000 in profit so after expenses that is about 800 per month or less so about 200 dollars per week which is about making 2 dollars per hour? yes it is a scam.


1000/month to rent a car? why would anyone pay that much?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I am fairly new so I am still working on getting to the point of not taking ratings personally. I am sure I will get there soon. However, we do need to care about staying above a 4.6 so we can stay activated. also, I have achieved Diamond status which allows me to be informed of the duration and direction of each ride before I accept it, but in order to keep that I need to be at a 4.85, so that is another aspect of ratings concern.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't care about ratings but I care about tips. The two kinda go hand in hand. So I guess I do care.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes let's worry more about our pay, these rate changes and flat surge.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> I am fairly new so I am still working on getting to the point of not taking ratings personally. I am sure I will get there soon. However, we do need to care about staying above a 4.6 so we can stay activated. also, I have achieved Diamond status which allows me to be informed of the duration and direction of each ride before I accept it, but in order to keep that I need to be at a 4.85, so that is another aspect of ratings concern.


dude you dont have to have acceptance rating so high to be diamond. Dont take pools or long trips if you dont want to. When acceptance goes below 85% all you lose is direction and duration. Those things dont make any diff anyway if they force you to take everything they give you...


----------



## Melrose Crenshaw (Apr 5, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Not at all. I take great pride in being a member of the Uber driving team. And I'm honored that I was selected to be a driver.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept just anyone to drive for them like Lyft does. That's why we'll always be number one.


This boot licking just made me barf ?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> dude you dont have to have acceptance rating so high to be diamond. Dont take pools or long trips if you dont want to. When acceptance goes below 85% all you lose is direction and duration. Those things dont make any diff anyway if they force you to take everything they give you...


I like knowing duration and direction ahead of time. I accept most rides but I use that info judiciously to help me manage my time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> I like knowing duration and direction ahead of time. I accept most rides but I use that info judiciously to help me manage my time.


I would like to know it too but making me take the crap rides to qualify for it wouldn't pay in my market. My acceptance is 58% w 7% cancels. All they care about is the points to qualify for pro levels. I get everything else but that. Good luck! Ps got my $1000 bonus today ?



Melrose Crenshaw said:


> This boot licking just made me barf ?


LOL this guys a troll or a newbie. He will figure it out... couple false accusations and deactivations.. give him 1000 rides or so. he wont be a cheerleader for long...


----------



## cesarin (Apr 26, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I am fairly new so I am still working on getting to the point of not taking ratings personally. I am sure I will get there soon. However, we do need to care about staying above a 4.6 so we can stay activated. also, I have achieved Diamond status which allows me to be informed of the duration and direction of each ride before I accept it, but in order to keep that I need to be at a 4.85, so that is another aspect of ratings concern.


I don't think thats the point of NOT caring, we don't care because of what is happening with the way we get rated, if you are on 4.8 and someone give a one star how do you recover from that?


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> 1000/month to rent a car? why would anyone pay that much?


 that is what is cost to rent a car in Miami fl due to the dangerous driving!



1.5xorbust said:


> The only rating I care about is the pax rating.


 so i will too before i accept anyone now i will accept only 4.75 and above


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

please refer to my profile Avatar.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I care more than I should. I got off to a bad start (4.7ish). I'm up to 4.91 now, but it seems every time I'm about to break another .01 higher, one bad rating sets me back. I'm not as concerned now as I was when I started, as it would take a LOT of bad ratings to put me in any danger of deactivation, but I still care for some reason. I'm actually more concerned with a fraudulent accusation (impaired driving or similar) as there is no defense against it, and your rating won't save you from it.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't care as much as I used to. I do my best to provide decent customer service. I stopped looking at those weekly reports from Lyft. Unless my rating goes down significantly I try not to pay too much attention to it.

Months ago I was so paranoid about it that I was taking notes on each pax after each ride. That way in case my rating dropped I could somehow backtrack what might have lead to it. I even said something like "If you notice anything wrong please tell me immediately so I can correct it" for a couple of days in the beginning of each ride. Yeah it was getting ridiculous. After several months break I just let it go and do the best I can with each ride. I'd rather focus on driving as safely as possible.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

When I started with Lyft, I would obsess over any less than 5-star rating. Not because of any "psychological programming by lyft", but rather by my desire to provide the highest degree of quality customer service. It would bother me for days as to what it could be. Then I started tracking how long I could maintain a perfect 5. I got up to about a month, 75 rides or so. This is really about the only performance metrics you have that are not related to money.

Things slowed down, so I enabled the uber app and started playing pong with them. Revenue went up. Then I picked up a passenger from one of the not-so-nice parts of town. After spending the 5-mile ride berating me for working for what amounts to crumbs, nearing her destination, she finally popped the question: "Would you take me and my friend to the airport for $20 cash?" Um, not just no, but hell no, said as politely as I could muster. I let her out. Checked later and there pops up a 4-star with the comment "Car Smell", accompanied by a very poorly written missive about odors and how they offend some passengers and I should be mindful of that. Thinking to myself, um, this is a new car that gets cleaned daily, smells like cancer-causing febreeze coupled with new car smell. How could this be offensive to anyone? So, I called Uber support. Big mistake. The support engineer with a decidedly strong accent listened to me. Then he asked me if I gave the ride off the app. Insult to injury, buddy. I am not a happy camper at this point. I argued that the review was bogus and how could I defend myself against this kind of bs? The answer he gave caused me to put much thought into the entire rating system. He told me, in order to "Protect the Integrity of the Rating System", there was nothing that could be done.

So, in thinking about the entire rating system and how it is applied, both U/L have different time-frames for when drivers can review passengers. I think in this case, Lyft has a more fair policy, allowing 24 hours and giving you the ability to change it within that period. Uber requires an immediate rating and you cannot advance to the next ride without making a rating. Many drivers will drop a passenger stars for not tipping, sitting in the wrong spot, saying something they don't like and a myriad of other reasons. Is this fair to the passenger? No, I don't think so. 

So there is unfairness at both ends, which says to me that the entire rating system for both services is flawed to the degree that it has zero validity. It only looks pretty to have a higher number, be it passenger or driver. For me, having a career in customer service, it is ingrained in me to deliver the highest degree I am capable of. The rating system is, in reality, not a metric of good performance or any form of reward system, but actually a penalty for what is perceived as poor performance. You keep under-delivering and at some point, you won't be able to log in anymore. There is no reward for maintaining a high rating, no defense against low ratings and no meaningful feedback from low ratings. 

Having said all that, I'm currently rocking 4.96 Uber, 4.99 Lyft with about 1500 rides between them. I still watch the numbers, but I don't get worked up about them anymore. I just keep doing the job I'm doing and so long as I don't get too many pissy/scammer/jerk passengers, I'll be just fine.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Not at all. I take great pride in being a member of the Uber driving team. And I'm honored that I was selected to be a driver.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept just anyone to drive for them like Lyft does. That's why we'll always be number one.


Having pride in what you do doesn't justify Uber's discriminatory treatment of its drivers. I take every precaution to protect and respect every passenger, what you're saying is that you're fine with being pissed on by Uber and some passengers.

LMFAO


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Ratings don't matter until they do . If your ratings get low enough that they do matter you may not be cut out for this .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Ratings don't matter until they do . If your ratings get low enough that they do matter you may not be cut out for this .


Your comment makes no sense.



OtherUbersdo said:


> Ratings don't matter until they do . If your ratings get low enough that they do matter you may not be cut out for this .


Ratings don't pay my bills, if Uber deactivates me I just get another job, I just do this to go to school, it's not a career.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Ratings don't pay my bills, if Uber deactivates me I just get another job, I just do this to go to school, it's not a career.


It's not a career, but for many of us, it might be the only thing we're willing to do for secondary income. My day job pays well enough that I don't need a second job to get by. But I'm saving for something specific that I'd never be able to afford without secondary income. But I absolutely DON'T want a second W2.

If I have a bad day at work, I can stay home and relax at night. I'm not obligated to do more. I'm never going to have a boss call me and tell me Amy called in sick, and they need me to cover the shift. On the other hand, if I have the energy to drive for 15 hours on Saturday, I can do that!

The flexibility this provides for my secondary income is what matters most to me. I don't want to lose this. My ratings are good (4.91 Uber / 5.00 Lyft), so I'm not in the danger zone. But I still strive for good ratings every ride. I don't want to give a pax a reason to _manufacture _a complaint (such as driving impaired). Also, I'm just a generally nice guy anyway.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Your comment makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Ratings don't pay my bills, if Uber deactivates me I just get another job, I just do this to go to school, it's not a career.


 Congrats .


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I make my 1* rides memorable. If I think I'm going to get a 1*, I deliver tremendously bad service.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I think someone is saying that if your rating is so low that it's questionable, then you're probably not cut out being a driver. For instance if a driver's rating is down to 4.65-4.7 and stays that way for a very long time, it comes off as if they don't care to correct whatever issue is attracting such low ratings. If they care enough, they'd figure out what they're doing wrong and correct it. It's one thing not to fuss over 4.8-4.97 rating and another thing to not care if it's much lower than that.


----------



## IronCity (Feb 5, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> Not at all. I take great pride in being a member of the Uber driving team. And I'm honored that I was selected to be a driver.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept just anyone to drive for them like Lyft does. That's why we'll always be number one.


Lol


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

DIAMOND STATUS? I HAD A 4.96 BEFORE AND WASNT GIVEN DIAMOND STATUS? HAHA



Mazda3 said:


> I make my 1* rides memorable. If I think I'm going to get a 1*, I deliver tremendously bad service.


HAHAH AFTER I HAD A HORRIBLE 1 STAR RIDER I LOST RESPECT FOR THIS JOB AND STOPPED CARING.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> Not at all. I take great pride in being a member of the Uber driving team. And I'm honored that I was selected to be a driver.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept just anyone to drive for them like Lyft does. That's why we'll always be number one.


You're smokin some good $hit.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> When I first started I wanted all 5 stars,. Now that people have come in my car and trashed it and been rude I can care less about my ratings. I feel I want them to pay me and get out of the car. I lost respect for many of these riders. Does anyone else feel the same?


I've been driving with Lyft and Uber for over a year now. I still care, to some degree, about my rating. But it is far from my main priority of making and keeping as much money as possible from driving. As others have said, ratings, regardless of how stellar they are, do not pay the bills.

I also care less about my rating because of how unfair Uber's rating system is. Unless the company changes its system, my rating with Uber will always be lower than it should be.

Finally, I care less about my rating than making sure passengers treat me and my car respectfully and do not behave badly. I've become far less tolerant of wayward rider behavior than I was in the past. That, surely, has impacted my average rating to some degreee, as bad pax like to downrate for not being allowed to behave badly.


----------

